# 

## nota1309

,             :Smilie:

----------


## Soft

218    



     :

1.	  3  1  218 (   ,     2  10 ).
2.	 ,   1986  1987           .
3.	    .
4.	  .
5.	  .
6.	 .
7.	   .
8.	 ,           .
9.	   .
10.	  I, II .
11.	   (     ,    1  10 ).



:  ,      .

     ( ):
1.     .
2.  .
3.   .
4.     .
5. ________________________________



__ __________ 200__              ________________ (___________________)

----------


## Soft

,  .

----------

,   ....
  , ,   ...
     ,      2-10... 
, ...    ... **    **
           ?...
   ,     ?

    ...    .

----------


## Soft

?      ??   ,

----------


## 777

*Soft*,     ?

----------


## Soft

218

----------


## 777

*Soft*,           :yes:

----------


## Soft

,  ,     "",    ,       ,   , !!?  :Hmm:

----------


## zas77

.  ,          .
      ,    .  ,  , ,      ( -  **-). ,        :Wow: .  , .

----------


## nota1309

.     ,   ,   ,    , ,   .  :Smilie:

----------

> ,  ,     "",    ,       ,   , !!?


   ,     ?! :Wow:

----------


## LUK_KUM

- ..." "..."  "....?...
...    ...

----------


## 07

!!!!
  , !!!!     !!!!

----------


## Larik

-?????

----------

> !!!!
>   , !!!!     !!!!


   ,    ?

----------


## Ollena

HALPPPPP!!!
      2008 .,                 2008 .      2008 .         ()      2008 . ??

----------


## Natividat

2008 .   -        -        :yes:

----------


## Ollena

!

----------



----------


## 1961

_____________________
                                                                           ______________________________
 ____________________________
______________________________
()  ____
______________________________
     ______________





    ,    ,  
     :

1)    -  400 .

2)     -  1000 .   ____.


,      : 

-     ;
-    18    24:    ( ).


__________200_.

----------


## mi

> _____________________
>                                                                            ______________________________
>  ____________________________
> ______________________________
> ()  ____
> ______________________________
>      ______________
> 
> 
> ...


       ?

----------

??

----------


## Teletu

> ??


,      (    )

----------


## 1961

mi.

----------

1000       +    400

----------


## stas

.    .

----------

> ,      (    )


    ?      ..   ?

----------


## stas

.   "    2009 ",   " ".

----------

> .   "    2009 ",   " ".


   ,  -  2    ?    ?

----------


## stas

, .

----------


## Natalia151

,    ,   -  (  ,   )?
))  :Smilie:

----------


## stas

,     :Smilie:   -  :Smilie:

----------


## Natalia151

stas    !!

     ?      ?

----------


## rzn

?

----------


## zas77

> ?


 , -,    :yes:

----------


## rzn

-  400 .  ,   ,

----------

:           , ..       ,    ,      . ,  ?

----------


## kot9ira

(     ...    ...   ,     -2?

----------

> ,   ....
>   , ,   ...
>      ,      2-10... 
> , ...    ... **    **
>            ?...
>    ,     ?
> 
>     ...    .


 ,        2 ,

----------

> ,  ,     "",    ,       ,   , !!?


    , ,   ,   .

----------

